# Shared Charter near Jupiter Florida



## jshaw2025 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey guys just checking to see if there is any interest in a charter on June 29 or 30 near Jupiter. A buddy and I are going down for our 30th birthday extravaganza and are looking to do a nice charter while we're there. Anyone want to join??


----------

